# Dream Tank??



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

So just for fun, say you wake up one morning and out on your front doorstep is a brand new tank! (you pick the size this is a fantasy after all;-)) It has a hood, lights, filter, heater, all the trimmings! You look inside the tank and theres a gift card to petco or aquabid or wherever and it has an unlimited amount of money on it to help you decorate and stock your awesome new tank!!!

*So what would you do? what size is your tank and how would you decorate/stock it??*
*I'm curious to see what everyones "dream tank" would be*:-D

Example:
I would loooove
a 20 gallon with maybe 3 dwarf puffers and lots of live plants, natural colored gravel
or
a 55 gallon on a wood stand, with white sand, live coral, clownfish, a lionfish and a couple starfish 
or 
a 20 gallon split into 4 seperate tanks with a beautiful betta in each one! all with sand and live plants
or
a 20 gallon with dark gravel, live plants, a couple fancy guppies and some cories


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

I used to have a 50 gallon with red eared sliders and a few cichlids and a big pleco in it- but they were kind of a mess. Turtles can be really filthy. I think I would most like to have a nice big tank like that again- but with a school (at least 12) of neon tetras and a bunch of cory catfish. I also love the dojo loaches- I love watching them root around for food. I don't know if they would all get along but i would love one of those brightly colored mini lobsters or a freshwater eel. Maybe the eel would need his own tank but it would be really cool to have one. They have spots like leopards and little fangs.


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

I want a 50+ gallon tank with sand and aweome lights. Maybe like the nano cube. With my two girls and flashy fish


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would like a 20 gallon betta sorority with lots of nice real plants and decorations and places for them to hide. My females would come from reputable breeders and I'd have someone to maintain my plants for me because I know nothing about plants. I would also like a 10 gallon with some cory catfish because I love fishyinpa's pandas and I think they'd be fun to have. And of course, I'd have who knows how many male bettas from reputable breeders and Aquabid. What a fun thread!!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

I would LOVE a 30-50 gallon tank with all kinds of beautiuful fish and decorations and different color lights to highlight certain areas!! I have an obsession with those colored crystals too that go in the tank too. I love fish they are so peaceful to watch! I'm amazed by neon tetra's so I would love to have some of them in my community, in my dream fish tank.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

bettababe321 said:


> So just for fun, say you wake up one morning and out on your front doorstep is a brand new tank! (you pick the size this is a fantasy after all;-)) It has a hood, lights, filter, heater, all the trimmings! You look inside the tank and theres a gift card to petco or aquabid or wherever and it has an unlimited amount of money on it to help you decorate and stock your awesome new tank!!!
> 
> *So what would you do? what size is your tank and how would you decorate/stock it??*
> *I'm curious to see what everyones "dream tank" would be*:-D
> ...


I love your idea's they all sound so pretty!!


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

thanks Char! great ideas everyone!! keep them coming:-D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I would like a 20 gallon betta sorority with lots of nice real plants and decorations and places for them to hide.


Haha, that's exactly what I was gonna say! I would hope for a 20 or 30 for exactly that, a sorority tank.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, also, a 15 gallon to have tons of guppies, of all different colors. Maybe a community of tetras and mollies and guppies, things like that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

20-30gallons would be good.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> 20-30gallons would be good.


Yea, I found a 20 on craigslist for 30 bucks but I don't really need it now. I hate to see that bargain go though. Plus I think a 30 really would be better


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A 75 gallon with a specially made betta bunglow for the males, and outside the bungalow a planted tank with natural gravel and caves, and drift wood would be a nice touch  for the females.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, and with that 'free unlimited giftcard' are we allowed to get more tanks? just smaller ones like 5 and 10? if so I would get a few for more guys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can we have unlimited tanks?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I like the unlimited tanks. But I like what Mr. Vamp said. I would want a very large tank. Like 100 gallons or so. And the bungalow things, where each male can get about 2 gallons of room or so. Then a female community behind that with maybe some other fishies.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohh that would be hard!!!  I would absolutely love to have a 100 gallon goldfish tank. I don't know why, I just love goldies.  Also, I would LOVE to have a heavily planted sorority! 

This is an awesome thread!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*warning: This thread may cause drooling!*


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

Haha yea I would say unlimited tanks is allowed lol :-D


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> *warning: This thread may cause drooling!*


lol


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

... wow... if space weren't an issue and I didn't have to worry about too much poundage on the floor in my attic apartment... I'd love a 75 gallon really well landscaped 'planted' tank with cichlids. 

... and a 200+ gallon koi pond if I lived on a tropical island where I didn't have to worry about them being bagged and brought inside for the winters...  
(If we're gonna dream - then let's dream BIG!) LOL


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

RoseyD said:


> ... wow... if space weren't an issue and I didn't have to worry about too much poundage on the floor in my attic apartment... I'd love a 75 gallon really well landscaped 'planted' tank with cichlids.
> 
> ... and a 200+ gallon koi pond if I lived on a tropical island where I didn't have to worry about them being bagged and brought inside for the winters...
> (If we're gonna dream - then let's dream BIG!) LOL


Ok then. I wish I had my own betta farm with hundreds of ponds!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hahah


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

actually, my fifty gallon is sitting empty in my dads garage since i have nowhere to put it here. Maybe once I get remarried I can have my tetra tank.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I agree about the kio pond Rosey!! I think they're so pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait. I have a 300 gallon pond in my backyard!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

mr. V - knowing you, those 300 gallons would be turned into the largest betta sorority 'pond' ...  ... or would you fill it with a zillion li'l baby betta? lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He probably would!! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh,I like this thread. And thanks DQ! I love my pandas too. So I dunno what size tank,but a really big one and a buttload of cories! More pandas,and several other kinds of cories. Maybe some other fish too...haha...I dunno what though,I am just in love with cories and bettas now. Oh,maybe several big tanks divided for lots of bettas.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd want a wall of separate betta tanks with a filtration system that could handle them all and operate silently. With my unlimited card I would decorate each one perfectly to accent each betta and match their personalities so that everyone has the perfect home. The lighting would really make each fish stand out. 

Oh, and a QT tank with UV sterilizer and a box full of every med available so that I could fill my betta wall with rescues


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good, Kim!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The pond has enough water space in it I could probably house a bunch of wild bettas. Males and females.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a huge natural pond in my backyard. I have 7 goldfish, I never see them though, because it is soooo big. LOL








I'm on the lookout for some Koi on craigslist.  I can't afford real Koi! Hahah


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me jealous of doggyhog. LOL


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice pond! Id love a pond,but dunno first thing about them haha. 
I need a house with my own land though...heh...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Me jealous of doggyhog. LOL


LOL! My dog loves to go swimming in it.... Hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pond!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like these ideas are getting bigger and wilder! Haha, in that case I want to change my answer. I would have a fish room, and have a whole ton of 5 gallons for tons of boys. Several giant sororities, 50-100 gallons each. I'd probably end up with even amounts of boys and girls. Same as someone said, I would decorate each guy's tank specifically cordinated to him, color and personality, and tons of different decoration themes for the girls. OOOO, and a BIG tank, maybe 75 for guppies. I have a sentimental thing for guppies. And some tetras, all different colors and types.... lol!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

OOO, 400th post!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My parents said I could use the pond!! And since we're pretending they also said they would buy me every betta on Aquabid. LOL. Geez I wish.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

As said before, I'd like an outdoor pond with lots of Koi's, and a 500 gallon tank full of female bettas


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> My parents said I could use the pond!! And since we're pretending they also said they would buy me every betta on Aquabid. LOL. Geez I wish.


Wait, so you can use it!?! Thats awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh, I think he's just kidding. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh Haha. Silly me.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Oh Haha. Silly me.


 
Ya I really want it though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That would be sooo cool. Wouldn't it be a pain to heat?


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

:lol: You guys and gals are so funny! LOL I love this thread. I think we need our own little tropical Island that we cold fill with thousands of tanks and work like little worker bees to care for them and beautify our Island... yeah I know I've gone off the deep end! LOL ;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys are nuts xD But I'm the same. Plenty of Five Gallons, with different decorations in each one. I'd also have a nice, big sorority tank as well. I'd love a guppy tank, since they can be so beautiful. Last of all I'd have a nice 100 Gallon for a couple of Oscars, for personal reasons. The only thing is is I think I'd need to hire someone to help me take care of them ^-^;


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

wow everyone what awesome ideas! I know this is a betta forum but no one else wants a marine tank?? I love the idea of having a little slice of the ocean in my living room lol but thats just me. Of course I looove my bettas! but I think a marine tank would be really cool.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen some awesome pics of marine tanks in the saltwater section of the forum.


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I always go to bettafish.com instead of fishforum lol but I'll have to check it out. I don't know the first thing about them but I imagine marine tanks are harder to take care of and I think they usually are much bigger than your average freshwater tank, very impractical for a college appartment, but hey I can dream.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're a lot more expensive to maintain than freshwater but, yeah, check out FishForum and look at all the cool pics.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

bettababe321 said:


> wow everyone what awesome ideas! I know this is a betta forum but no one else wants a marine tank?? I love the idea of having a little slice of the ocean in my living room lol but thats just me. Of course I looove my bettas! but I think a marine tank would be really cool.


This is why we need our own island to dedicate to fish tanks! :lol: So many fish so few tanks! LOL A marine tank would be GORGEOUS! It would be beautiful to have a room dedicated to tanks that fit right in the walls with all different kinds of fish. My own little aquarium sanctuary right in my home! I think that really would be my dream. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a room dedicated to my bettas! lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

CharH said:


> :lol: You guys and gals are so funny! LOL I love this thread. I think we need our own little tropical Island that we cold fill with thousands of tanks and work like little worker bees to care for them and beautify our Island... yeah I know I've gone off the deep end! LOL ;-)





CharH said:


> This is why we need our own island to dedicate to fish tanks! :lol: So many fish so few tanks! LOL It would be beautiful to have a room dedicated to tanks that fit right in the walls with all different kinds of fish. My own little aquarium sanctuary right in my home! I think that really would be my dream. :-D





dramaqueen said:


> I would LOVE to have a room dedicated to my bettas! lol


I would work on that island! lol count me in. And the betta room sounds so cool how you described it, imagine the whole room piled high. If only I had all the time, that you can't buy  But what a dream lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have to have help maintaining all those bettas. lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yea me too! Thats a good idea


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok here is my dream fish room:

20, 10 gallon spawning tanks. 30, 75 gallon growout tanks. And several drip systems just for the jars ))


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol, leave it to MrV to teach us what a fishroom dream really is


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

lol all great ideas i would want a 50 gallon sorority tank filled with colorful female bettas!


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

I want that 10 gallon tank sitting in my garage to show up filled with colorful gravel, silk plants, and a heater and a filter. x)
Hopefully I can make this dream come true in November. xD


----------

